# chart



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

just a chart, it helps :wink: http://lib.store.yahoo.net/lib/marinedepotlive/Compatibility.GIF


----------



## Daz (Sep 20, 2006)

Moved to freshwater.


----------



## saint (Mar 26, 2007)

ummmm, shouldnt this be in saltwater daz, not fresh...?


----------



## xingumike (Oct 20, 2006)

saint said:


> ummmm, shouldnt this be in saltwater daz, not fresh...?


yup, me thinks he has made a booboo


----------



## Daz (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## dhritiman (Mar 21, 2007)

Very helpful chart.Thank U..........


----------



## mbender04 (Oct 8, 2006)

That's funny I didn't know Seahorses were compatible with Sharks


----------

